# Cat Cafe in Bristol?



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
I'm doing some research for setting up a Cat Cafe in Bristol. Basically a Cat Cafe is a coffee shop where you sit and relax with your favourite hot drink, a newspaper and plenty of cats to cuddle up to! They wander freely with customers in an enclosed area of the Cat Cafe and would also have access to private sleeping areas (a customised cattery at the back of the Cat Cafe).
Cat Cafe's are not everyone's cup of tea (excuse pun) but they are very popular with Students, those who cannot keep cats and anyone else who loves cats. The cats would be hand reared from young and preferably obtained from a Cat Rescue centre. They would grow up as a clowder in a happy and healthy environment with plenty of Cat Cafe Hosts on hand to keep an eye on them and customers. As long as food preparation areas are kept safely away from the main cat area and good hygiene is maintained then health and safety is acceptable. There are various Cat Cafes that are being opened across Europe including one in London.

Currently looking at funding and investment opportunities, commercial locations and doing some research. I'd be interested in finding out if you think Bristol is ready for a Cat Cafe?


----------



## story (Jan 27, 2014)

Are the cats ready for it, though?


----------



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

If my 3 cats are a benchmark then I'd say yes. They will do absolutely anything in exchange for cuddles and fuss. Of course it depends on the type of cat. Kitty temperaments would need to be fully monitored and assessed before being made a fully fledged Cat Cafe recruit. Despite what most people think Cats can be very social both with humans and other cats but again it depends on the cat.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

I love cats but I'm not sure I'd treat a cat cafe as anything more than a novelty, and would most likely visit once and then frequent a cafe that's more focused on making great coffee and offering a good work/social environment.

I guess if you're setting up in a touristy area you might do well though.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 27, 2014)

What will you do with the cats when this idea goes the same way as fish pedicures and tripe shops?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

Whole thing sounds horrendous to me.

However, someone has done one in Totnes 

http://www.totnescatscafe.org.uk/

They could do with getting a better website though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

do you have a contingency plan for what to do with the cats if the caff goes bust?


----------



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What will you do with the cats when this idea goes the same way as fish pedicures and tripe shops?



Always good to speak to all ends of the optimism spectrum including realists 
With a good touristy/student location, decent coffee, good environment, wifi, events to keep people interested and a robust business plan with money in the kitty to keep things afloat for the first 3 years then it's highly unlikely that the Cat Cafe will flounder. If the worst comes to worst I will take the cats in myself, I'm used to having quite a few around.


----------



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Whole thing sounds horrendous to me.
> 
> However, someone has done one in Totnes
> 
> ...


Also check out the one in London: http://ladydinahs.com/


----------



## Geri (Jan 27, 2014)

How do you stop the cats from getting out?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 27, 2014)

they're tied to the counter by their tails.


----------



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

Geri said:


> How do you stop the cats from getting out?


The Cat Cafe part would be away from the exit entrance with a double door mechanism that only opens when the previous door is closed.


----------



## xenon (Jan 27, 2014)

It's not for me. I quite like cats but don't like touching animals if I'm about to eat and wouldn't go out of my way to go somewhere that had loads of cats running about as a selling point. How do they deal with the hygiene in these places. Where are the litter trays. Do they smell. Maybe cat café people don't mind a wiff of cat shit with their frapachinos.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2014)

i certainly wouldn't put brown sauce on my bacon sarnie


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2014)

the cakes might be interesting...







as for the litter tray issue - I'd have thought the litter trays would be near the 'private sleeping areas' rather than in the cafe.  i mean, most people who live with cats don't keep the litter tray in the dining room...


----------



## Cathedralcat (Jan 27, 2014)

xenon said:


> It's not for me. I quite like cats but don't like touching animals if I'm about to eat and wouldn't go out of my way to go somewhere that had loads of cats running about as a selling point. How do they deal with the hygiene in these places. Where are the litter trays. Do they smell. Maybe cat café people don't mind a wiff of cat shit with their frapachinos.


No it's not for everyone but I appreciate the view. Litter trays would be kept in a private cat toilet area away from customers and food, the cats would have free access to that area whenever they require.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw something about this on fb a while ago. We laughed heartily... We didn't realise it was for real 

I think the only money to be made, certainly in my bit of brizzle is in the mummy/baby friendly coffee shop... And babies and cats don't mix.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 27, 2014)

To be honest - this is starting to sound a bit seedy. Like a kind of upmarket tit bar but with cats.


----------



## story (Jan 27, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> To be honest - this is starting to sound a bit seedy. Like a kind of upmarket tit bar but with cats.




Kitty bar ftw


----------



## Geri (Jan 27, 2014)

I wouldn't trust my cat in a café, she often jumps up and licks butcher's toast.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> they're tied to the counter by their tails.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 27, 2014)

Bristol's full of cafes, and new ones seem to be opening the whole time. It's not a market I'd be wanting to get into right now tbf.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah. There are a LOT of cafes already.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> What will you do with the cats when this idea goes the same way as fish pedicures and tripe shops?




If things get very tough I'm sure they could pass them off as chicken


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)

Way ahead of you...


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 28, 2014)

Cathedralcat said:


> Always good to speak to all ends of the
> With a good touristy/student location, decent coffee, good environment, wifi, events to keep people interested and a robust business plan with money in the kitty to keep things afloat


I'm a bit concerned about this money in the kitty thing.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 28, 2014)

I love cats, but wouldn't go to a cat cafe because of concerns regarding the cats' welfare. Yes some cats are sociable, but you're going to have to pick the cats very carefully, and you won't be able to tell from kitten hood. We had two sister cats as kittens, one is admittedly a little tart, but the other was terrified of all humans apart from me. They were both socialized well as far as I can tell (firstly by their Battersea foster home, and then by us), sometimes it is just personality. What are you going to do with the cats that aren't best suited to being a) around lots of other cats, and b) around lots of people, c) some of whom might be a bit grabby?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 28, 2014)

TBH I wouldn't go to a cat cafe, mainly because I have my own cat.... They're hardly a difficult animal to look after.

Now rent a dog to take for a walk, I'd be all over it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 28, 2014)

You're also going to get a couple of jokers in every day asking for 'Cat, Egg and chips' or something equally hilarious.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> TBH I wouldn't go to a cat cafe, mainly because I have my own cat.... They're hardly a difficult animal to look after.
> 
> Now rent a dog to take for a walk, I'd be all over it.



www.borrowmydoggy.com


----------



## sim667 (Jan 28, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> www.borrowmydoggy.com


 
Already signed up, most of the people in my area are along the line of

"I need someone to luk after my 1 year old staff cuz the landlord sez I can't keep him here, but I cant move 2 my nu place til next month, lulz"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Already signed up, most of the people in my area are along the line of
> 
> "I need someone to luk after my 1 year old staff cuz the landlord sez I can't keep him here, but I cant move 2 my nu place til next month, lulz"











at stoopid hoomans


----------



## Geri (Jan 28, 2014)

I was going to volunteer as a dog walker for the dog's home but the thought of having to pick up their shit put me off.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 28, 2014)

My local pub has a cat called Henry. He's a nice enough old boy, occasionally a bit stand offish with the more touchy feely children but it's his pub and he has free reign. It feels nice having him about, and nice when he wants to come and socialise... But he's not the focus. I'm not sure it would work if he was the main attraction.

I mean what are you going to do when people come to the cat cafe and the Cats don't want to play?


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2014)

There's a 3 legged cat that comes into my local. Can't remember if he's got a collar. I keep giving him different names.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 28, 2014)

How're you going to make sure that the cats don't get fed all kinds of 'treats' by your customers? Or indeed try to help themselves?
One of mine is *obsessed* with trying to nick my tea/coffee. Not great, considering caffeine isn't a good thing for cats..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> www.borrowmydoggy.com



OMG.

*signs up*


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2014)

Cathedralcat :

Bag O'Nails landlord  has sometimes had his lovely young cats in the public bar (at quiet times only though, definitely)

Seek his advice over a pint? 
Interesting bloke to talk with in any case -- he's a one-off .... 
His older CAT either stood, or was advertising in the PUB as standing  , against George Ferguson and the others in the mayoral election ...

Anyway ...

We're in Bristol a LOT, and would definitely visit a kitteh cafe!

But then we're insanely cat-loving people anyway ...


----------



## Epona (Feb 2, 2014)

xenon said:


> There's a 3 legged cat that comes into my local. Can't remember if he's got a collar. I keep giving him different names.



Sorry but if I had a 3-legged animal it would automatically be nicknamed "Tripod".  I wouldn't be able to stop myself from doing that, even if it were only in my head, and it's not as though a cat is going to be offended by it.  As long as it is said with affection.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> Bristol's full of cafes, and new ones seem to be opening the whole time. It's not a market I'd be wanting to get into right now tbf.





stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah. There are a LOT of cafes already.



Atlas in Bedminster was shut down by pesky bailiffs on Tuesday


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2014)

Epona said:


> Sorry but if I had a 3-legged animal it would automatically be nicknamed "Tripod".



‘Stool’, surely.

Then when it does a crap you can, with GREAT HILARITY, announce “Stool stool!”

And when it picks up a screwdriver you can, with GREAT HILARITY, announce “Stool's tool!”

And when it chases after a bird you can, with GREAT HILARITY, announce “Stool! Pigeon! Ha-cha-cha-cha!”

:-|


----------



## xenon (Feb 2, 2014)

I think I called him nigel. Maybe Alf.


----------



## dervish (Feb 3, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Atlas in Bedminster was shut down by pesky bailiffs on Tuesday



I'm sure I walked past it on Saturday and it was open?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds fucking hideous.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Sounds fucking hideous.




I sense an anti-cat reaction there??  

Or are you just thinking such a cafe would be hideously twee etc?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 4, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I sense an anti-cat reaction there??
> 
> Or are you just thinking such a cafe would be hideously twee etc?


i don't dislike cats, but people stroking cats and then eating with their hands, not accidentally, but as an integral part of the experience - makes me feel a bit sick.


----------



## Thora (Feb 4, 2014)

It doesn't sound very ethical to me - basically using the cats as toys, and your back-up plan if the business goes bust is just to move all the cats (how many?) into your house


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I sense an anti-cat reaction there??



Not everyone feels the same about cats. That doesn't make it "anti-cat", ffs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2014)

dervish said:


> I'm sure I walked past it on Saturday and it was open?


It was very much closed on Friday, with lots of receivership paperwork about seizure of catering equipment, furniture and food, and it's been offline from Just-Eat since at least last week...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2014)

Toxoplasmosistail soup, mmm, delish!


----------



## dervish (Feb 5, 2014)

Fair enough, must have got mixed up, lack of sleep probably. 

That's a shame, I thought it was quite a nice cafe. Don't imagine it will be too long before a estate agent/junk shop/cafe is open there though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Thora said:


> It doesn't sound very ethical to me - basically using the cats as toys, and your back-up plan if the business goes bust is just to move all the cats (how many?) into your house


I dunno, maybe they could move into my house… 

(in seriousness, I agree totally)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2014)

dervish said:


> Fair enough, must have got mixed up, lack of sleep probably.
> 
> That's a shame, I thought it was quite a nice cafe. Don't imagine it will be too long before a estate agent/junk shop/cafe is open there though.


Yes, with nice burgers


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd maybe go if it was like one of those restaurants where you pick a fish out of a tank for your dinner.  Except cats taste just how you imagine, awful.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 5, 2014)

You could of course market it as an evening venue with guaranteed free pussy, charging £25pp entry, then cash in for a few weeks until word spreads, before doing a runner with the cash.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 5, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not everyone feels the same about cats. That doesn't make it "anti-cat", ffs.




I did speculate on an alternative reaction on your part!


----------



## JTG (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like the sort of place nobody actually from Bristol would go to


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 6, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I did speculate on an alternative reaction on your part!



I know. But honestly... I'm not personally a cat person. I don't dislike them, but I'm not as fond as most of Urban is.

However, "anti-cat" makes it sound like I believe in chasing them out of the street, or go around pulling their tails or something...


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 9, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Cathedralcat :
> 
> Bag O'Nails landlord  has sometimes had his lovely young cats in the public bar (at quiet times only though, definitely)
> 
> .



*NEW KITTEN* (daughter of Malcolm, George F's electoral opponent  ) was being successfully trained to sit on the bar in there, yesterday evening  

At this very point, the vinyl album being played was Al Stewart -- The Year of The Cat!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Atlas in Bedminster was shut down by pesky bailiffs on Tuesday


I did wonder. It started off excellent, but it had some dire H&S ratings (or was rumored to have), and then it looked tattier and tattier.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting piece on R4 last week about the plight of coffee shops up in Clifton... They had two owners who had shut/were about to shut due to the effect of waitrose giving away free coffee in store.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Interesting piece on R4 last week about the plight of coffee shops up in Clifton... They had two owners who had shut/were about to shut due to the effect of waitrose giving away free coffee in store.



The oddbins is clifton has the subtitle: "the only shop in clifton that _doesn't_ sell coffee"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2014)

They do nice extracts in 194 Farenheit in Clifton, but I doubt I'll go in there much now my mate doesn't work there any more.

Baristas on Victoria Street remains the best in Bristol. Lovely coffee, great friendly staff, amazing bacon sandwiches and cake. Been my choice for nearly a decade now. Still try and get in there every Saturday. No cats, though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 24, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was very much closed on Friday, with lots of receivership paperwork about seizure of catering equipment, furniture and food, and it's been offline from Just-Eat since at least last week...



I think they'd been trying to sell the business for a while, with little success (reduced to £25k last I looked). Sad, of course, but it happens so much in this trade. I've been poking around looking for a premises for a while now, so I'm trying to sort out who's dealing with it and so on with a view to potentially starting something up there. Seems a decent size, location's obviously a bit between two worlds. Looks a bit bedraggled now, & may come to nothing, but still...

It seems like it was reasonably popular with the good folk of Urban. Any good? Not sure how the footfall was down there; judging by their old Facebook page they seem to have been open all day & night as a cafe, yet made most on pizza delivery, which is an odd set-up. And wtf with the zebra & crocodile burgers? And delivering full English breakfasts by bike? 

Anyway, any input gratefully received.

Oh yeah, & I vote no to the cat cafe.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2014)

wow  a neko kissa....  didn't  imagine  that  would  catch on.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 24, 2014)

I would love to visit a cat cafe, its an ambition of mine to visit one in Japan.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2014)

I took this photo near the window of a Cat Café in Totnes Devon recently.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is the Totnes Cat Café with the explanatory notice on the board outside. I was very lucky to get that shot. There had been a car parked right outside it but as I read the sign I heard the car drive off and I was there with my camera. I didn't go in the café. I am not very much a cat person although I don't mind them. I didn't know the place was there and I am fairly sure the last time I was in Totnes which was last summer, it didn't exist.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 24, 2014)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I think they'd been trying to sell the business for a while, with little success (reduced to £25k last I looked). Sad, of course, but it happens so much in this trade. I've been poking around looking for a premises for a while now, so I'm trying to sort out who's dealing with it and so on with a view to potentially starting something up there. Seems a decent size, location's obviously a bit between two worlds. Looks a bit bedraggled now, & may come to nothing, but still...
> 
> It seems like it was reasonably popular with the good folk of Urban. Any good? Not sure how the footfall was down there; judging by their old Facebook page they seem to have been open all day & night as a cafe, yet made most on pizza delivery, which is an odd set-up. And wtf with the zebra & crocodile burgers? And delivering full English breakfasts by bike?
> 
> ...


Tbh I think they kept getting it wrong, like last Xmas they were rammed and selling mulled cider, we got into going quite often... Then they started running out of cider at 3pm.

The food was OK, but their environmental health reports were sketchy (or so I was told - and the southville mum's don't like that). And then the place started looking tatty. And I was told that the pizzas were horrible 

And then the bubbahub & now Caterpillar cafe opened up and they took the kids away and as I said earlier if you don't cater for/attract the mums you'll not make money IMO. 

My absolute favourite coffee place is Hennesseys round the corner on North St.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 24, 2014)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It seems like it was reasonably popular with the good folk of Urban. Any good? Not sure how the footfall was down there; judging by their old Facebook page they seem to have been open all day & night as a cafe, yet made most on pizza delivery, which is an odd set-up. And wtf with the zebra & crocodile burgers? And delivering full English breakfasts by bike?



I liked the food - nice burgers and salads, and decently priced - but only ever got deliveries. Never got poisoned 

Location-wise it's terrible, on a narrow strip as the flow of traffic bends round a corner, between a mini-roundabout and a busy light-controlled junction, with virtually no usable parking, and on the opposite side of the road to where most pedestrians seem to be. On that side of the road the pavement is narrow, so if you are walking by you can't really see it until you are walking past, and anyway, if you are walking past it's because you are heading somewhere specific.

So hardly optimum conditions for passing trade - it's not very good for showing off an enticing shop front (because you can only really get a good view of it from the other side of a busy road); not well-placed for, eg, your man-in-a-van stopping off for breakfast; too far away from the more pedestrian-friendly East Street, which is better suited to the browsing-for-a-nosh customer; and there are better placed yummy-mummy type cafes round the corner & on the other side of the road on the straight bit of North Street.

I can only see that location working for (a) a business offering a very specific niche product or service, which lends itself to being a _destination_ that customers are willing to travel to no matter what, despite its location, because what it provides isn't available anywhere else; or (b) being a generic, general stores or newsagent type shop with a very high turnover of very low value everyday items, based on I-was-just-passing snap purchases.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 24, 2014)

Cheers wiskey & DaveC, all much appreciated. Heard from the vendor's agents & they still be trying to sell the business as a going concern, so I guess it's a complete mess & there's a lot of fallout to be tidied up before anything happens, if anything happens.

Agree with both points. There are dedicated kids places on north st. that will suck up that trade, but then that's not necessarily a *terrible* thing unless you're a coffee & cake-type cafe. Could even be a plus point.
Location does look ropey for a straight cafe (which is kind of reflected in the rent tbf), & I agree about it better-suiting an affordable destination place, which is more along the lines of what I'm thinking of. But certainly it's the kind of place you'd have to stand outside for a few days with a clicker-counter to see if you even stood a chance.

Anyway, sod it - I reckon Bedminster's more than ready for a dedicated French cheese & champagne outlet.
Maybe with knock-off cronuts too. And bike-delivered rental cats, if that doesn't work.


----------



## xenon (Feb 24, 2014)

That was on Canon Street wasn't it? If it's the building I'm thinking of, used to be Sueys Chinese takeaway years ago, before that a Lebonese type pizza / kebab place. loads of businesses have come and gone there. It's awkward walking on that side yep. Narrow and often blocked by wheely bins.

There's a bloke selling your crocodile, zebra burgers etc in the Corronation pub now.


----------



## xenon (Feb 24, 2014)

Actually it might have been the building next door. Red Hot Goodies is I think, in the one I was thinking of.


----------



## JTG (Feb 25, 2014)

I look forward to the outcry from Bedminster's first generation gentrifiers at the presence of a food outlet their parents would approve of


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> I can only see that location working for (a) *a business offering a very specific niche product or service, which lends itself to being a destination that customers are willing to travel to no matter what, despite its location, because what it provides isn't available anywhere else*; or (b) being a generic, general stores or newsagent type shop with a very high turnover of very low value everyday items, based on I-was-just-passing snap purchases.



Entirely irrelevantly, the 'destination location effect' works *very* well for us when we visit the Bag O'Nails and the cheap but tasty and veggie-friendly curryhouse next door ....


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2014)

Opened yesterday in London 

http://ladydinahs.com/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, if anyone wants a furry coffee, they know where to go.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2014)

I had a dream about this last night except that it was a cat clothes shop and there were cats everywhere underneath the rails of clothes. It was very strange and none of the cats looked very happy.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2014)

Everyone who went in seemed to really like it but I was the only one in the dream who could see how disturbing it actually was.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2014)

?


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 12, 2014)

Do people really choose a eat in a cafe based on the fact it has cats? There's a successful dog cafe in Hebden Bridge, but people go there with their dogs rather than to see/touch the dogs.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Do people really choose a eat in a cafe based on the fact it has cats? There's a successful dog cafe in Hebden Bridge, but people go there with their dogs rather than to see/touch the dogs.



The fact that such things exist prove there is some market for it.  Quite a few people who like cats are not in a position to live with cats, e.g. renting, away for work a lot, another family member allergic, etc...

arguably it would make sense for those people to volunteer their services at cat rescue places...


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ?


 
It was actually just like that yeah with the scarves and clothing styles but the lights didn't work properly and it was really dark.

Everyone else in the dream liked it but I was the only one who could see how creepy it was


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Do people really choose a eat in a cafe based on the fact it has cats? There's a successful dog cafe in Hebden Bridge, but people go there with their dogs rather than to see/touch the dogs.




theres plenty a village pub that allows well behaved dogs in (which rules out Tank) but its not touted as a USP and they frown on feeding the dogs guiness


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 12, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> It was actually just like that yeah with the scarves and clothing styles but the lights didn't work properly and it was really dark.
> 
> Everyone else in the dream liked it but I was the only one who could see how creepy it was



but cats are better at seeing in the dark than you are


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> theres plenty a village pub that allows well behaved dogs in (which rules out Tank) but its not touted as a USP and they frown on feeding the dogs guiness


Much as I love dogs the HB dog cafe is creepy and twee, with its pupcakes and hessian dog beds. I'd much prefer a people-focused cafe that is also dog friendly. I can't imagine a cat-themed cafe would be any less nauseating.


----------

